# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  شركة فايننسيكا financika  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## منى_ح

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
حد فيكم يعرف هذه الشركة financika - فايننسيكا للتداول 
او سجل فيها وتعامل معهم وعمل ايداع وكسب ارباح ؟ 
اتمنى تفيدوني.. 
شكراً

----------


## abdullah_al

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
انا جربت الشركة والتعامل بها جيد 
يوجد لدي مدير حسابات الي بساعدني بشكل يومي حتى الان لم اواجه اي مشكلة 
لديهم منصة سهلة للمبتدئين، 
قمت بطلب سحب مبلغ بعد اسبوع من التداول وتم الموافقة على السحب
لكن يطلبون بعض المستندات مثل جواز سفر وفاتورة ...
من وجهة نظري الشخصية الشركة حتى الان تعاملها جيد*

----------


## Alnitak

انتبه نصابين احذر منهم

----------


## aziz_vip

> انتبه نصابين احذر منهم

 ياليت ياعزيزي توضح جوانب النصب الي عندهم وكيف ممكن نتجنبها
انا مشترك جديد معهم وحصلت على بونص ١٠٠٪ وتوصيات لا بأس بها
لكن حتى الآن لم أطلب سحب علما انه لامانع لديهم من السحب
لكن دايما يلحون علي بزبادة المبلغ وانا داخل ب ٥٠٠$ حتى الآن

----------


## hesham hamad

اول مرة اشوفها

----------


## hesham hamad

بس ليه كل اراء الناس عنها سلبية كدة ؟

----------


## ahmed_prince

اخى اذا بحثت عنها فى جوجل ستجد بعض المواضيع تقول انها نصابة عليك الحذر.

----------


## وائل عزت

> احذر من الشركة هذي فهي بارعة في النصب 
> اتصل واحد على جوالي يدعى خالد قال لي يوجد عرض وهو حماية رأس المال وتحديد الخسارة والاهم هو مدير حسابات يدير حسابك 
> طبعا قال الايداع 300 $ وانا للاسف وافقت بسبب وجود مدير حسابات (مادريت انه مدير سرقات)
> المهم عدا اول اسبوع والارباح تمام ويوم طلبت سحب الارباح فقط قام المدير يلف ويدور ويقول ان الحساب بخطر لو فكرتي تسحبي الارباح 
> قلت له والحل قال ضيفي 200$ ونسحبهم لك 
> رفضت وقلت ماعندي 200$ قال اجل اسحبي المبلغ كله (يقصد 300$) قلت ابركها ساعه
> طلبت السحب وطلب الاوراق الرسمية بحجة لابد من التحقق من الهوية والاوراق هي الهوية وفاتورة كهرباء او ماء وصورة من الفيزا التي تم الايداع عن طريقها
> وسويت كل الاجراءات وبعد كل هذا كلمتني وحدة قالت انها من المالية وطلبت اضافة 200$ والا ماراح احصل على سنت واحد 
> اتأكد انهم نصابين ورفضت التحويل ورفعت شكوى عن الطريق البنك (بنك الراجحي ) وطلبت استرداد المبلغ ورسلت لهم الايصال اللي طلع لي يوم اودعت المال وشرحت لهم كل التفاصيل 
> ...

  
شكرا على النصيحة اخى 
فعلا قرأت عنها شكاوى كثيرة

----------


## حبيب العازمي

كل من يمدح هذه الشركه ليس الا قرد ومندوب لهم
هذه معروفه في النصب وكان الاسم يختلف بعد ماعرفو الناس بأنهم نصابين
تم تغير اسم الشركه إلى فينانسيكا وكان العرض ايداع 100 دولار يعطونك بونص 500 دولار
تطورو وقالو بأنهم حصلو على تراخيص وان الشركه تم تسجيلها بالرقابه والحد الادنا للايداع 500 دولار
وطبعا نصابين ومن يمدحهم فهو من قرودهم

----------


## ziad trend

احترنا يقولون نصابة و اخرون يقولون غير نصابة 
لكن فعلا سمعة هذه الشركة سيئة

----------


## عابرة سبيل5

من جرب  شركه   http://alphacmarkets.com/fx/ar 
 هل  هي  امنه او نصابه ؟؟

----------


## بلاتنيوم

الاخوة الافاضل لوتكرمتم اكيد انتم متداولين وبتتداولو مع شركات 
قولولنا على تجربتكم حتى نكون على دراية اول باول عن الشركات
ولكم تحياتى

----------


## عابرة سبيل5

نصابين باحتراف  احذر احذر

----------


## عابرة سبيل5

شركه  financika - فايننسيكا للتداول   هي  اصل  لشركه bforex

----------


## ayyyyh11

شركه  نصابه ولي تجربه معاها  ولدي مايثبت

----------


## ضحيةالفوركس

هي شركة يهودية أنشأت في إحدى ضواحي إحدى المستعمرات الصهيونية بين تل أبيب وبئر السبع ، ثم أنتقل النصابون اللي فيها لمدينة حيفا وأنشأوا شركة " bforex " النصابة الأخرى وأنشأوا مجموعة شركات نصابة ووهمية ليس لها وجود في الواقع مجرد صفحات على النت وأرقام قبرصية وبريطانية وهمية وكول سنتل أوروبي وهمي .

----------


## reda4590

السلام عليكم احذر من هذه الشركه نصابه واسبيردها عالي - ولك مدير حساب كل شغله انه يصفر محفظتك بأي طريقه . وسيكون مساعدك لين تودع مالك وبعدها يوم مريض ما داوم ويوم مااعرف ايش فيه المهم انك ما راح تلاقيه الا بعد ما محفظتك تتصفر وبالنسبه للناس الى بتجري ورا الكلام المعسول هترجعوا تبكوا بالنهاية الي يرد ها المجال لازم يتعلم ويعتمد على نفسه وبعدها صعب تضحك عليه اى شركة ولازم تنوع السله وما تكبر حسابك الا بشركة مضمونه وهتعرفها لما تتداول

----------


## T_ziara

شركة نصابة يفضلوا محترمين لغاية ما تطاب تسحب فلوس بتشوف الوجه الآخر والمماطلة وكأنك بتشحت منهم

----------


## AmiraElMraghy

كل ما قرأته عنهم انهم نصابين ولا يرجعون الاموال واذا طلبت سحب اموالك لا يردون دا غير انى قريت انهم شركة اسمها b forex  وفقط غيرو اسمهم وهذه الشركة كانت معروفة ايضا بالنصب و الاحتيال ابتعد عنهم افضل لك  :016:

----------


## 123Asmaaalimetwalli

نصابين نصبوا علي

----------


## starforex

توجد شكاوى عنهم كثيرة جدا فى كل المنتديات ولكنى لم اجربها شخضيا فضلت الابتعاد عنها

----------

